# [SOLVED] Laptop freezes and lags



## Nans (Jun 2, 2011)

Last december I got a Compaq Presario CQ56 Notebook for Christmas. For the first month of usage the laptop seemed to be operating fine. I use the laptop primarily for school and just general web browsing. Not long after I first got the laptop I noticed that the default web browser, Internet Explorer 9 had basically stopped working. Whenever I tried to launch the web browser, immediately after coming up, Explorer would crash and reboot in this endless cycle. Basically despite having internet access, I had no means in which to browse, and because of this, could not download a browser that actually worked. So out of desperation, I turned to a p2p file sharing program that I did have on my computer called frostwire and foolishly download Google Chrome using that program. I am now fairly certain that this version of Google Chrome also came with some type of virus. It was at this point that my laptop began experiencing severe lagging and freezing symptoms. When I attempted to watch a video on the internet such as youtube, my computer would often lag or freeze forcing me to pull the battery out of the computer. After restarting the laptop it would often freeze on boot up. I also observed that the lagging tended to get worse as the laptop gets hotter. In addition I noticed that my computer was having trouble establishing an internet connection following boot up. I have had lagging and freezing problems when I am not on the internet or booting up but that is when they are at their worst. Still, through extreme trials of patience I have found that if I don't constantly move my cursor about or mess with the computer, or attempt to cool the computer during one of its freezes I can get it back to relative normalcy. Often times as I wait I will get "End Script" or "End Process" prompts. I have also noticed that following one of these freezing spells I loose my internet connection and have to go in and manually select my wireless network.

Just FYI, I am currently using Kaspersky as my virus protection. I no longer have that first download of google chrome on my computer, but am currently using an official version from Google's website (I figured out how to download web browsers via Command Prompt). I have run virus scans on a regular basis but very rarely find anything of significance. I have also attempted to defrag my laptop but have found that, for some reason my computer is resistant to the idea. I am worried that the problem might be connected to overheating but I have no way to confirm this. At this point I am wondering whether or not I should just do a system restore back to the factory settings because I have become so frustrated with my laptops function. 

But if anyone has any advice or tips I would be open to any help possible. This has gone on long enough and I am desperate to get my laptop back into top operating condition.


----------



## Nans (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

bumpity


----------



## Tiredness (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

Hey... This probably won't help, but since we are in the same boat I felt I'd give your question a try. Have you used a program like CCcleaner to remove any references in the registery to your previous installation of Google Chrome? If it's something that calls while booting up, it could be unusually stubborn to remove, from my experience. I'm not the smartest or anything, so I'm probably wrong - but I'd try doing that. In regards to a defrag, do you have a lot of space used up?

The windows tools can also be very curmudgeonly about it - I do not know what it's like in 7, but I usually use defraggler instead. Anyway, if you can get to the process list in w-7, let me know how many services are running in the background - maybe we can isolate if one of them is one of the ones causing your problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

this forum does not recommend the using of registry cleaners

check your temperatures see if this runs on a laptop

Core Temp - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads

your using it on a hard flat surface


----------



## isra.munoz (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

If you have an external hard drive, or a way to backup your data, I would recommend an OS reinstall, most times is more time consuming to be trying to eliminate specific viruses (if you have any).

But probably check temperature first, and then if that ain't the problem, try the new OS...


----------



## Nans (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

Thanks everyone so much for the recommendations. It is truly appreciated! I downloaded the core temp program and am currently getting a reading of a high of 154 degrees F and a low of 143 F.

The notebook is currently on a flat surface, but I must admit, isn't all the time.


----------



## isra.munoz (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*



Nans said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the recommendations. It is truly appreciated! I downloaded the core temp program and am currently getting a reading of a high of 154 degrees F and a low of 143 F.
> 
> The notebook is currently on a flat surface, but I must admit, isn't all the time.


If you only have a browser open, it might be a bit high, but OK... Try to use it only on a flat surface for a while so you can see how it behaves!!!


----------



## Nans (Jun 2, 2011)

I am keeping it on my kitchen table at the moment (while I am not eating of course =/ ) and am almost finished backing up my files on a disc. When I am done I will take note of how the Notebook is behaving and weigh my options in regards to whether or not I should reinstall my OS

I restored my notebook to factory condition and it is working great!


----------



## isra.munoz (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Laptop freezes and lags*

Perfect!!!! Then the problem was the virus apparently...
Mark the thread as SOLVED man!!


----------

